# 125 gal tank set up/journal



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, let the games begin.
Finally got the stand built, then the tank built, and as of yesterday I've moved everything from the 33 gal planted tank that was "in storage" at my parent's place.

Here's the rundown:
Equipment:
125 gal tank (60Lx24Wx20H)
Fluval 405 filter (yes it's under sized, working on getting a second filter)
2x250W Stealth Pro heaters
1 36" Hagen Glo T5 HO Dual bulb fixture
1 36" Nova Extreme T5 HO dual bulb fixture

Livestock 
from old 33:
4 congo tetras
4 Rasboras
1 cory
2 yo-yo loach
1 odessa barb

In "holding tanks" waiting to be added

12 cardinal tetras
12 neon tetras
8 blue tetras
8 congo tetras
6 neon dwarf rainbows
12 zebra danios

plants:
3 large ziplock bags of whatever came out of the other tank, mostly java moss, ferns and anubias plus a narrow leaf sword and hygro.
Here is the tank at the moment. It's not set up (as in "scaped") yet. I just put everything into it so I could preserve whatever BB was on it from the other tank


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, I want a tank like that! Nice lighting, is it held up by 2 plastic boards?


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

solarz said:


> wow, I want a tank like that! Nice lighting, is it held up by 2 plastic boards?


Thanks!
No, they are 2 strips of glass that I put in as braces when I built it, but I also spaced them to hold the 3 ft lights I know I would be putting on the tank, at least to start.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Other than moving the fish into the tank, my only real concern last night was getting the media moved from the HOB filters that were on the 33 into the 405 baskets. TO get full benefit, I took the floss out of one of the 2 lower baskets and replaced it with teh sponges from the AC filters, then laid the bio from then on top of the bio media that came with the 405.
By the way, completely new to canister filters so if there is another configutation I should use, please let me know. I just took out the charcoal that came with the filter and added floss since it will be a planted tank and I don't want it taking out ferts when I get to that point.

Also a shot of one of the holding tanks. ya, just a wee bit overstocked don't ya think?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I love the dimensions, it's so hard to find since it's not really standard.

It would look soo nice if you bought a 60" T5 fixture like a Tek Light or Aquaticlife fixture.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't know you could get a 60" fixture. that would be sweet. I was going to settle for a 48" light and just position it 6" from either end.
Yes they are odd dimensions. my only regret is that I soooo wish I had made it 22 or 24" high rather than the 20" that I went with. Oh well, live and learn. I'll know for the next one 
Will post some more pics soon of last nights' progress.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

here is where things stand as of last night when I ran out of steam.
I'm sort of at an impasse as it seems like maybe it's TOO much in there..and I haven't even started with the plants yet. Feel free to give opinions or suggestions. I bought the rock in the middle the other night. Wasn't cheap but was too cool to pass up. It has nooks and crannies in it that even I didn't know about that the loaches seem to love.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

btw, anyone know what this is on my heaters? 2 brand new Stealth Pro's. When I first fired them up there were a ton of bubbles that formed on them. I didn't think anything of it but they now have whitish spots on them. The white will rub off but seems to come back.
any ideas?


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there,,, the white sounds like a calcium buildup to me, like i get from a springwater source. Inside the pot where the water is boiled, always a white film, even on drinking water glasses... maybe that's what it is but then again i'm not a chemist......

I'd love to ask where you got that rock, it looks like lace... Do tell, love to find some of that......

Awesome project so far
Cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

does the white spot feels kind of slimy?


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

No it's not slimy. It's probably more along the lines of the calcium build up or something similar. It's a little unsightly, but will eventually be obscured by plants. I was more concerned with it affecting the heater performance.

Yes Sheldon it is lace rock. Picked it up at BA's in Newmarket. Here are a couple more pics of it that give you a better idea of it since in the aquarium picks with it being under the lights you lose some of the detail. Tonight (if I get to it) I'll be drilling some holes in it to attach either java moss or java ferns to it, unless someone has other suggetions for a plant that will attach itself to rocks that is a higher light plant since it is under the lights and I know the moss and ferns are susceptible to algae in high light situations. HC? Wasn't sure if it wouls attach to things or if it is best grown in substrate. Also some riccia moss I picked up on the weekend that is still floating in the bag in the aquarium. Picked it up because it was cheap but the more I read the more I think it could be a pita to constantly trim.


----------



## kalyco (Nov 22, 2010)

Newobsession said:


> Thanks. I didn't know you could get a 60" fixture. that would be sweet. I was going to settle for a 48" light and just position it 6" from either end.
> Yes they are odd dimensions. my only regret is that I soooo wish I had made it 22 or 24" high rather than the 20" that I went with. Oh well, live and learn. I'll know for the next one
> Will post some more pics soon of last nights' progress.


I love this tank and I am sorry you have "tank envy". LOL

However, what is this about "the next one you build"?


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, I currently have the glass for another thank that will be 60" lonx 16" wide x 24" high that I will be building for my fiancee, but if I ever get another "glass connection" ( i.e no charge) I will build one to replace this one but go the full 24-26" high rather than 20. Of course that will require building another stand since this one will be too high........and so the circle of life continues lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would stick with your java moss/fern and add some anubas to the rocks. You can use superglue to attach them to the rocks. Common practice with saltwater guys attaching corals to rocks.

Your HC would need to grow on your substrate as foreground coverage.

What's wrong with 20"? It's easier for your T5's to penetrate down to your substrate.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I would stick with your java moss/fern and add some anubas to the rocks. You can use superglue to attach them to the rocks. Common practice with saltwater guys attaching corals to rocks.
> 
> Your HC would need to grow on your substrate as foreground coverage.
> 
> What's wrong with 20"? It's easier for your T5's to penetrate down to your substrate.


I know..that was exactly the original logic for making it that height. To be honest had I gone 24" I probably would have been cursing and wishing I had gone lower lol.
Tonight I'll be attaching a lot of the ferns and moss and see how it looks. My concern with them under the highlight was alage but maybe someone can tell me if I jam a bunch of fast growing stem plants in there will it starve out the algae, even on the slow growers under the lights? Thinking I will have the microsword in the main area and looking for some crypts for the darker areas


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Is it possible to have TOO much java fern?
Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Last night's progress. Haven't even touched the bag of java moss yet ( let alone what I have in the plant tank downstairs that I thought I would need. Still have half a bag of java fers as well that I have to figure out what to do with...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

About the white stuff on your heater. Seems like calcium deposit to me. Do you run off a well up there?

Wow that is alot of java fern that's for sure lol.

You need to setup a tank and just grow it out and sell it lol.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> About the white stuff on your heater. Seems like calcium deposit to me. Do you run off a well up there?
> 
> Wow that is alot of java fern that's for sure lol.
> 
> You need to setup a tank and just grow it out and sell it lol.


City water, not a well. May be calcium. I'll give them a scrub tonight and see if it comes back.
Already have a grow out tank since I thought I would need plants for when I set this one up and the grow out tank is already stuffed as well lol. Maybe I should set up another of the 40 gal breeders I have for another grow out tank....


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

You can NEVER have enough Java Fern!! 

Tank looks really great. Can't wait to see it all done.

(also...very cute kitty!)


----------



## NothinButaCummins (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the plants!!


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks!
Won't bore youwith all the details, but this weekend hooked up CO2 and toyed with a few more things. Cleaned all the crud off the rock and anubias from the old tank (I had forgotten how cool that rock was until I had it out of the tank) and added a couple more plants as well as finally found a home for the riccia moss that has been floating in the tank for a week. I also moved 8 congos and 8 blues tetras from the holding tanks downstairs in into the new tank.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

NothinButaCummins said:


> I love the plants!!


Thanks!
Installed a CO2 system on teh weekend (thought I had put it in here but I guess it was in the DIY section) and last night picked up a complete set of dry ferts so once I get the dosing figured out I should hopefully see a big difference in the plant growth. Also hoping to p/u a giant hygro this week for the tanks and praying that the stubs of stargrass I have in there (that you can't really see) survive and start to grow. Also still have 24 tetrasa (12 neon, 12 cardinal) to move into the tank.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice build! I like how the lighting doesn't cover the whole tank, and it gives some nice dark spots to hide out in.

Let's see some new pics. 

PS. I'd love to grab some fern from you. I've got some vals if you're interested in.

Cya,
Aaron


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

NVES said:


> Nice build! I like how the lighting doesn't cover the whole tank, and it gives some nice dark spots to hide out in.
> 
> Let's see some new pics.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will take some tonight, although I've been battling some alge issues so it's not exactly pristine. Still have half a 5 gallon pain of java fern thats been sitting in the basement. will bring some in tomorrow. Have Java and Riccia moss as well if you want some.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL the fern.. I was like. "That doesn't seem like too mu-...ohh.. a cat."

Never too much!!!


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> LOL the fern.. I was like. "That doesn't seem like too mu-...ohh.. a cat."
> 
> Never too much!!!


One of four..but that one's the trouble maker lol.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

As promised here are some updated pics.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Still having some algae issues. I've learned not to go nuts dosing things left right and centre and letting the tank reach a balance so it's not the end of the world. Having hair algae, which I figure is just a matter of dialing in the lights/CO2/fert schedule. The only one that really bugs me is this one. not even sure what kind it is. It overtook my micro swords ( I think that's what they are called) and while the tips of the combomba are nice and green, the lower portions that aren't growing seem to slowly get covered in it.
It had also covered the original layer of Hygros but I ignored them and the plants below it seem to have kicked in and are now finally coming up algae free....so far.
ANy ideas as to what this is would help. almost looks like floating debris getting caught on them. but doesn't move when you fan your hand around it.


----------



## slobodan (Jul 16, 2009)

Try this Controlled Imbalance.
It worked for me.


----------

